# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  Thinking of robbie thompson on what should have been his 57th birthday

## Fran

Remembering you with love on your birthday Robbie. It's been 4 years since you died, and our dog bobby  joined you on christmas eve. Miss you both x

----------


## poppett

Thinking of you Fran at this difficult time.   Thank you for sharing your memories.   You are a very brave lady.

----------


## balto

what a happy looking chap he was, you must be so proud, they will both be looking down on you with such pride xxx

----------

